# No Title



## PixelRabbit (Feb 19, 2013)

This is one of those shots that I have sat on for quite a while.  I've pondered a title for this while I tried to figure out why I like it but haven't figured it out yet.  I would love to hear your thoughts! Thanks for taking a look


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 19, 2013)

PS.  I tried edits where the white was really white and it took the "feeling" away.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 19, 2013)

Title suggestion #1: I really need to find someplace warm to live.

Title suggestion #2: Holy crap, I knew I should have followed the geese south.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 19, 2013)

"I Live Where Its Gray"


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 19, 2013)

Dang, is it failing because of the gray?..... I was worried about that ....


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 19, 2013)

No, not failing.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 19, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> "I Live Where Its Gray"





Bitter Jeweler said:


> No, not failing.


Phew!





Missed the video


----------



## KenC (Feb 19, 2013)

Following my usual practice of scanning song titles in iTunes for inspiration, I've come up with two choices:

First choice -  Cold, Cold Feeling

Second choice - The Sky is Crying


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 19, 2013)

Neat idea and titles Ken, thanks!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 19, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Title suggestion #1: I really need to find someplace warm to live.
> 
> Title suggestion #2: Holy crap, I knew I should have followed the geese south.


Haha, spring is sneaking up on us but not fast enough!


----------



## sleist (Feb 19, 2013)

I like.  I would punch up the blacks more.


----------



## oldhippy (Feb 19, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> This is one of those shots that I have sat on for quite a while.  I've pondered a title for this while I tried to figure out why I like it but haven't figured it out yet.  I would love to hear your thoughts! Thanks for taking a look



IN TIME IT ALL FADES AWAY


----------



## FanBoy (Feb 19, 2013)

Very artistic; I'd call it "Februarism" ...


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 19, 2013)

sleist said:


> I like.  I would punch up the blacks more.


Thanks Sleist, I did try that also when I tried it with true whites and it takes on a very different look, I decided to stay "faded" (thanks Oldhippy for the description!)


oldhippy said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > This is one of those shots that I have sat on for quite a while.  I've pondered a title for this while I tried to figure out why I like it but haven't figured it out yet.  I would love to hear your thoughts! Thanks for taking a look
> ...


Really like that! I didn't put "faded" together with the shot till you said it, it fits !!


FanBoy said:


> Very artistic; I'd call it "Februarism" ...



Thanks FanBoy, that sure fits with how I feel and how the picture expresses it!


----------



## photonewbie23 (Feb 19, 2013)

Kind of eerie , I like it


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 20, 2013)

photonewbie23 said:
			
		

> Kind of eerie , I like it



Thanks!


----------



## Mike Lamb (Feb 20, 2013)

Not bad.  Moody.  Too much nothing at lower left.  Maybe add a line of shadow for some more grade undulation.


----------



## mishele (Feb 20, 2013)

Love this shot, babe. Very creative.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 21, 2013)

Mike Lamb said:


> Not bad.  Moody.  Too much nothing at lower left.  Maybe add a line of shadow for some more grade undulation.


Thanks Mike ! I like the mood of it  Never thought of adding a bit, good suggestion, I may give it a go later on and test my skills lol.


mishele said:


> Love this shot, babe. Very creative.


Thanks Mish!


----------



## ceeboy14 (Feb 21, 2013)

How about going softer and a slight duo-tone look.


----------



## ceeboy14 (Feb 21, 2013)

You might want to explore Film Noir | ClampArt as I see some similarities is this work as in Bill Armstrong's.


----------



## Mully (Feb 21, 2013)

Pasture Wind


----------



## ceeboy14 (Feb 21, 2013)

Title: "Aye, it does look cold out there. Now, get on your boots, there's work to be had."


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 21, 2013)

ceeboy14 said:


> How about going softer and a slight duo-tone look.
> 
> View attachment 36874





ceeboy14 said:


> You might want to explore Film Noir | ClampArt as I see some similarities is this work as in Bill Armstrong's.





Thanks Ceeboy, I like the edit, it is subtle and I like it as well as the original, I love it when that happens! 
I checked out the link and love his work! Very inspirational  



ceeboy14 said:


> Title: "Aye, it does look cold out there. Now, get on your boots, there's work to be had."



Haha, it finally stopped snowing here this morning, we have about 2.5 ft of new snow, Mr Rabbit is still digging out and hoping the brakes on the car thaw while he plows the lane so he can get to work lol.




Mully said:


> Pasture Wind


I like that  If I read that title before seeing the image I would think flowing grass/grain in a field, when I read it in conjunction with this image it adds to it somehow...


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 21, 2013)

ceeboy14 said:


> You might want to explore Film Noir | ClampArt as I see some similarities is this work as in Bill Armstrong's.



I've actually poked around there a bit and really relate to this set Roadside Ghosts | ClampArt


----------



## Virginia (Feb 21, 2013)

I really like this. It has a ghostly impressionistic feel that I find appealing. The trees look like Dryades.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks Virginia and welcome to TPF


----------

